
Was Scotland's Most Famous Dog Living a Lie? - jedwhite
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424053111904875404576528123364881588.html?mod=rss_asia_whats_news
======
crazydiamond
What's this doing in HN ? Sad to hear it's false.

I've recently seen the movie about Hachi (the Japanese dog) who for 9 years
after his "master" died, came to the station at 5 pm every day. Very moving.

